# Servlets und JSP



## Freaky Lady (31. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

So, hier mal ein Thema wo man alles über JSP und Servlets besprechen kann  :wink: 



Nun meine erste Frage wäre:

Ich habe ein Servlet, dass Daten aus einer Datenbank holt und sie in der JSP-Datei anzeigt (Tabelle) hinter jeder Zeile ist eine Checkbox. Schlussendlich kann man die Datensätze auswählen (über Checkbox) und dann unten auf einen Button "Alle markierten löschen" klicken. Natürlich noch n Button Abbrechen wo man automatisch zur Index-Seite zurückkehrt. Nun also, ich habe bereits ein Servlet erstellt, dass aber bis jetzt nur ne if else Bedingung enthält, es wird abgefragt welcher Button gedrückt wurde, also einfach gesagt if abbrechen-Button gedrückt, so machts ein forward auf die Tabelle, und else müsste die Checkboxen abfragen, welche gewählt wurden. Die Connection zur DB steht schon, aber wie frage ich die Checkboxen ab ob sie gewählt sind ???

Hoffe hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt und ihr könnt mir helfen...

Cheers Freaky Lady


----------



## EOB (31. Okt 2006)

kannst du die denn nicht einfach ueber ihren namen abfragen?

gruesse


----------



## Freaky Lady (31. Okt 2006)

Problem ist, dass sie die Checkboxen in einer Schleife in jeder Zeile ausgegeben werden, etwa so:


> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
> "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
> 
> <html>
> ...



Das "out.print(datenListe.get(i));" sollte die ID jedes Datensatzes anhängen, so dass man sie unterscheiden kann... Funzt aber nicht... "datenListe" ist ein Array...

Hab n bisschen n Durcheinander, hast bestimmt schon gemerkt...


----------



## EOB (31. Okt 2006)

also das ist echt durcheinander. dann gib denen doch namen und haeng den laufindex dran. dann kannste abfragen?

gruesse


----------



## miketech (31. Okt 2006)

Hi,

gib der Checkbox einen Namen, wobei jede Checkbox den selben Namen hat. Beim Submit der Form kannst Du die Checkboxes als Array abfragen. D.h. Du fragst den Parameter "checkboxID" ab und das ist ein Array. Nun kannst schauen, welches gesetzt ist.

Irgendwie so müsste das gehen.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Freaky Lady (31. Okt 2006)

Ich probiers mal. Danke ! 

Poste die Lösung dann rein.


----------



## Freaky Lady (1. Nov 2006)

Lösung im Servlet:


> String[] gewCheckboxen = req.getParameterValues("Loeschen");
> for (int i = 0; i < gewCheckboxen.length; i++) {
> 
> String id = gewCheckboxen_;
> ...


_

Ein String-Array der über die Variablen id und sqld iteriert und ein execute zur DB._


----------

